# يـــــــــالهوتى... الأمتحانات قربت !!!



## Coptic MarMar (17 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم ربنا يسوع


لم يبقى على موعد الامتحانات سوى عدة أيام حين اتفق أربعة من طلاب إحدى الكليات 
على قضاء يومين أو ثلاثة أيام في منطقة نائية للتنزه و الاستمتاع لاعتقادهم أنهم سوف 
يعودون بذهن صافي قادر على الإجابة على الأسئلة وهناك أغرتهم مناظر الطبيعة الخلابة 
فتأخرو و وجدوا أنهم لن يتمكنوا من حضور الامتحان الأول ففكرو في حيلة يخلقونها 
لأستاذهم كي يعديد لهم الامتحان في يوم لاحق وبالفعل اخبروا بعد عودتهم أن أحد إطارات 
سيارتهم أنفجر في طريق العودة ليلا في مكان مظلم وخالي من السكان واضطروا إلى 
الانتظار لليوم التالي لإصلاح الإطار...و وافق الأستاذ على تأجيل الامتحان لهم ... 
وفي اليوم المحدد للامتحان طلب الأستاذ من الطلاب الأربعة أن يجلس كل منهم في زاوية 
من قاعة الامتحان بحيث لا يستطيع أحدهم رؤية ما يكتبه زميله وفوجئ الأربعة بورقة أسئلة 

تتضمن الأسئلة التالية: 



أي إطارات السيارة الأربعة أنفجر؟ 
كم كانت الساعة وقت حدوث الحادث؟ 
من منكم كان يقود السيارة في ذلك الوقت؟ 

الإمضاء أستاذ صايع  :w00t:
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: يـــــــــالهوتى... الأمتحانات قربت !!!*

هههههههههههههه
يستاهلواااااااا ........ميرررسى يا مرموره يا قمر .... ربنا معااكى يا حبيبتى .


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: يـــــــــالهوتى... الأمتحانات قربت !!!*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا برافو علية الاستاذ دا​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: يـــــــــالهوتى... الأمتحانات قربت !!!*

ميرسى لمرورك يا دونا ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: يـــــــــالهوتى... الأمتحانات قربت !!!*

ميرسى لمرورك يافراشة نورتى الموضوع يا قمر​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: يـــــــــالهوتى... الأمتحانات قربت !!!*

*احسن حاجه عملها 
يشوفوا بقى ايه الالى هايجرلهم الالى هيحل سؤال غلط 
ههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: يـــــــــالهوتى... الأمتحانات قربت !!!*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد جاااااااااااااااااامدة 
عفريتة متأصلة فى العفرتة​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: يـــــــــالهوتى... الأمتحانات قربت !!!*

_*ميرسى لمرورك يا كوكو ونورت الموضوع يا باشا :a82:*_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: يـــــــــالهوتى... الأمتحانات قربت !!!*

_*ههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى يا يوحنا ده انت مشكلة هههههههههه
نورتى الموضوع يا باشا *_​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: يـــــــــالهوتى... الأمتحانات قربت !!!*

اسمها *نورت *الموضوع مش *نورتى​*هه فاكرانى منكم ولا ايه
ههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: يـــــــــالهوتى... الأمتحانات قربت !!!*

_*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههه
صدقنى نسيت معلش هههههههههههههههههه
نورت الموضوع يا يوحنا ياشا *_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: يـــــــــالهوتى... الأمتحانات قربت !!!*



marmar_maroo قال:


> _*ميرسى لمرورك يا كوكو ونورت الموضوع يا باشا :a82:*_​



*طيب افهم ليه دى :a82:
هههههههههههههه
ماشى ماشى ​*


----------



## christin (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: يـــــــــالهوتى... الأمتحانات قربت !!!*

*هههههههه
جامده اوي*


----------



## kajo (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: يـــــــــالهوتى... الأمتحانات قربت !!!*

صايع صايع

مش اى حاجه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: يـــــــــالهوتى... الأمتحانات قربت !!!*

_*تصدق يا كوكو أنا اساسا غلطانة 
وانت بقى ولا نورت ولا باشا ولا اى حاجة
واجرى بقى :t32:*_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: يـــــــــالهوتى... الأمتحانات قربت !!!*

_*وميرسى لمرورك يا christin ونورتى الموضوع يا قمر*_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: يـــــــــالهوتى... الأمتحانات قربت !!!*

_*هههههههههههههههههه
ايوة طبعا يا كاجو 
هو احنا بنلعب ولا ايه 
نورت الموضوع يا كاجو*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: يـــــــــالهوتى... الأمتحانات قربت !!!*



marmar_maroo قال:


> _*تصدق يا كوكو أنا اساسا غلطانة
> وانت بقى ولا نورت ولا باشا ولا اى حاجة
> واجرى بقى :t32:*_​



*على فكره اجرى بقى دى اتقالت قبل كده وانا مش هسكت 
انا هكسر الدنيا 
انا يتقلى اجرى بقى ماشى يامرمر ليكى يوم :ranting::ranting:​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: يـــــــــالهوتى... الأمتحانات قربت !!!*

_*هههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههه
طيب أجـــــــــــــــرى ياد :yahoo:
عندك مانع ولا حاجة لو عندك مانع قول 
لا لو عندك قول :t32: هههههههههههه*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: يـــــــــالهوتى... الأمتحانات قربت !!!*



marmar_maroo قال:


> _*هههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههه
> طيب أجـــــــــــــــرى ياد :yahoo:
> عندك مانع ولا حاجة لو عندك مانع قول
> لا لو عندك قول :t32: هههههههههههه*_​



*لا خليها اجرى بقى احسن 
على الاقل احسن من اجرى ياد :t32::t32:
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
مافيش اى مانع هوه انا اقدر اقول فى مانع 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: يـــــــــالهوتى... الأمتحانات قربت !!!*

_*هههههههههههههههههههههه
صحيح ناس مبتجيش غير بالعين الحمرا 
خلاص ياد هقولك اجرى بس ههههههههههههههه*_​


----------



## gift (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: يـــــــــالهوتى... الأمتحانات قربت !!!*

هههههههههههههههه


----------



## wawa_smsm (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: يـــــــــالهوتى... الأمتحانات قربت !!!*

حلوه خالص , تسلمى ايديكى....!

بس أوعى تفكرى تعملى كده قبل الامتحانات...................!

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: يـــــــــالهوتى... الأمتحانات قربت !!!*

_*ميرسى لمرورك يا gift ونورتى الموضوع يا قمر*_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: يـــــــــالهوتى... الأمتحانات قربت !!!*



wawa_smsm قال:


> حلوه خالص , تسلمى ايديكى....!
> 
> بس أوعى تفكرى تعملى كده قبل الامتحانات...................!
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



_*ايه يا عم وااااااااااواااااااااا :ranting:
لا أنا مش للدرجة دى يعنى :t33:
ليه الظن السيىء ده بس هههههههههه
ايوة ياعم مانت خلصت خلاص :smil13:
ياعينى علينا احنااااااااا 
ميرسى لمرورك ونورت الموضوع*_​


----------



## روماني زكريا (15 أبريل 2010)

*دكتور صايع جدا جدا جدا*


دكتور صايع جدا 
    كان فاضل كام يوم على امتحانات الترم فاربع طلبه فى الكليه

    اتفقوا انهم يروحوا كام يوم فى اى مكان علشان يستمتعوا شويه وبالمره يذاكروا



    وكانوا مفكرين ان بكده هيقدروا يرجعوا ودماغهم رايقه للامتحان

    بس المناظر الجميله اغرتهم وخلتهم ميعرفوش يرجعوا على الامتحان

    ففكروا يعملوا اييييييييه

    فكروا ازاى يقولوا للدكتور انهم مش هينفع يجوا ويعيد ليهم الامتحان فى يوم تانى

    فواحد جاتلوا فكره انه يتصل بالدكتور وجاب نمرتوا واتصل

    تررررررن ترررررررررن ترررررررن

    احد الطلاب : ازيك يادكتور 

    الدكتور :اهلا مين معايا 


    الطالب : ايوه يا دكتور انا .......




    الدكتور : ايوه ياحبيبى فى حاجه ؟




    الطالب : ايوه يا دكتور احنا كنا مسافرين نذاكر فى مكان هادى وبعيد عن الدوشه علشان الامتحانات
    واحنا راجعين فرده كاوتش فرقعت والمكان كان فاضى ومفيش حد يساعدنا
    فقولنا نتصل بحضرتك علشان لو ممكن تاجلنا الامتحان عقبال منرجع





    الدكتور : رغم انه صعب يا ولادى بس خلاص ان شاء الله لما ترجعوا هاعملكم الامتحان تانى

    الطالب : الف شكر يا دكتور والله مش عارفين نقول لحضرتك ايه طول عمرنا عارفين انك ..... و ...... الخ بقه





    الدكتور : ترجعوا بالسلامه يا ولادى

    الطالب : ربنا يخليك يا دكتور

    الدكتور : ده واجبنا يابنى سلام يا حبيبى


    الطالب : وعليكم السلام ومتشكرين مره تانيه يا دكتور

    الاربع طلبه طاروا من الفرح واتفسحوا ولما رجعوا من السفر راحوا للدكتور فى الميعاد اللى حددوا ليهم

    وطلب منهم ان كل واحد يقعد فى ركن من لجنه الامتحان بشرط ان مفيش حد

    يقدر يشوف اصاحبوا واجاباتهم




    وفوجئ الطلاب بورقه الامتحان دى



    أي إطارات السيارة الأربعة أنفجر ؟

    كم كانت الساعة وقت حدوث الحادث ؟
    من منكم كان يقود السيارة في ذلك الوقت ؟

ومكتوب تحت ورقه الاسئله لو الاجابات الاربعه زي بعض يبقوا انتو ناجحين 
    علشان تبقوا تصيعوا عليا تاني


​​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (15 أبريل 2010)

*رد: دكتور صايع جدا جدا جدا*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوه يا رومانى 
ماهو صايع مايصعش على صايع ويوم الأمتحان يكرم المرء أو يهان وهما لو كانوا صايعين بجد كانوا حبكوا اللعبه كويس يعنى كانوا خططوا وأتفقوا لا ربما الدكتور يسألهم لكن هما طلعوا عبايط ههههههههههه


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 أبريل 2010)

*رد: دكتور صايع جدا جدا جدا*

_ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دا مش صايع بس دا ذكى جدا كمان
شكرا رومانى
_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 أبريل 2010)

*تم الدمج للتكرار *​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (15 أبريل 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههه حلوه جدا يامرمر ياحبى 
دا دكتور ذكى جدا والعيال أغبيه جدا كانوا لو فعلا ناصحين كانوا حبكوا الكدبه وظبطوها مع بعض 
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## happy angel (18 أبريل 2010)

:new6::new6::new6:​


----------

